# Specials > Testing Ground >  I don't know how to "Quote" !

## cherokee

How do I "Quote" a message on my post and also how do I "Quote" part of it?

----------


## Bobinovich

Best thing to do is do a test post here, click the Quote button and try editing it - once you get the hang of it it's easy and very neat, and you can always use the Preview Post facility to see how it will look, rather than actually posting only to find out you've missed something out.

The multi-quote function is also very useful - there's a wee tutorial here

----------


## cherokee

[quote=Bobinovich;690487]Best thing to do is do a test post here, click the Quote button and try editing it - once you get the hang of it it's easy and very neat, and you can always use the Preview Post facility to see how it will look, rather than actually posting only to find out you've missed something out.

Right, lets give this a go?

----------


## Bobinovich

> Originally Posted by Bobinovich
> 
> 
> Best thing to do is do a test post here, click the Quote button and try editing it - once you get the hang of it it's easy and very neat, and you can always use the Preview Post facility to see how it will look, rather than actually posting only to find out you've missed something out.
> 
> 
> Right, lets give this a go?


When you edit the quote you need to leave the bits in square brackets alone, otherwise you don't get the quoted section separated in its own box.

----------


## golach

> When you edit the quote you need to leave the bits in square brackets alone, otherwise you don't get the quoted section separated in its own box.


Like this Bob?

----------


## cherokee

> When you edit the quote you need to leave the bits in square brackets alone, otherwise you don't get the quoted section separated in its own box.


Think I've got it !

----------


## cherokee

> Think I've got it !


Thanks for that  :Grin:

----------


## Tighsonas4

> Thanks for that


 glad you got it !! its the only way i can post
am like humpty dumpy , neither out or in   tony  ::

----------


## John Little

[quote=cherokee;690524]


> Best thing to do is do a test post here, click the Quote button and try editing it - once you get the hang of it i
> 
> rather than actually posting only to find out you've missed something out.
> 
> Right, lets give this a go?





> Think I've got it !





> Thanks for that





> glad you got it !! its the only way i can post
> am like humpty dumpy , neither out or in   tony



Is this how?

----------


## John Little

[quote=John Little;696883]


> Is this how?



Meow! Meow!

----------


## wifie

[quote=John Little;696884]


> Meow! Meow!



Och yer just the cat's whiskers!  

By George he's got it!!!

----------


## ducati

> Is this how?


Thank gawd fer that John, you've been driving me crackers  ::

----------

